# Maden trennen



## ulli1958m (4. September 2014)

*Hallo.....wie trennt ihr eure Maden vom Säge/Maismehl?*

Wenn ich die Maden siebe habe ich das Problem das, dass alte Säge/Maismehl immer wieder mit in den Behälter der gesiebten Maden fällt

...mache ich mir zuviele Gedanken und es ist nicht schlimm? |kopfkrat

Ps: Ich siebe die Maden um Caster bzw. tote/schwarze Maden auszusortieren.

Gruss
Ulli #h


----------



## carp gear (4. September 2014)

*AW: Maden trennen*

Welche Maschenweite hat denn dein Sieb? Bei mir fällt nichts durch. Ich kippe die Maden rein und siebe das Sägemehl aus. Die Maden können dann fein säuberlich in den Behälter gekippt werden.

Und sofern es net zu viel Sägemehl ist, ist das auch net weiter schlimm. ;-)


----------



## bacalo (4. September 2014)

*AW: Maden trennen*

S' kommt auf die Maschenweite an.
Neben dem Madensieb mit ca. 2,5 mm Durchmesser bastelte ich mir aus einem Rest Fliegengitternetz ein weiteres Sieb.
Was gut geht sind drei ca. 4 cm breite Ringe aus konisch zulaufenden Plastikeimer (sollte ja die Regel sein) mit der Tischkreissäge getrennt und im untersten Ring das Netz drübergelegt, und die beiden restlichen Ringe darüber gestülpt.
Siebt auch Lehm bzw. Erde .


----------



## gründler (4. September 2014)

*AW: Maden trennen*

Großen Eimer Wanne etc.

In Wind stellen und aus 1-1,50 m höhe die Maden langsam in Eimer fallen lassen.

Sägemehl fliegt durch Wind weg,Maden in Eimer.

lg


----------



## joedreck (4. September 2014)

*AW: Maden trennen*

genau so mache ich das auch. Reicht jedenfalls für kleinere Maden. 1liter wäre mir zu blöd. Aber von nix kommt nix


----------



## feederbrassen (4. September 2014)

*AW: Maden trennen*

Wenn ich muss nehme ich ein feinmaschieges Futtersieb
aber meine Viecher bekomme ich auch auf Wunsch ohne die Späne.
Jedenfalls wenn ich 0,5 l abnehme oder mehr.|supergri


----------

